# 19th Annual Greater Kansas City Cellarmaster's Wine Classic



## salcoco (Nov 13, 2017)

The Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters is happy to announce that the 19th Annual Wine Classic shall be accepting entries and performing judging for a new division of wines made from Wine Kits. Two separate divisions will be established for entries and judging; Wine Kit and Original Source Wines.

Wine Kit judging shall follow the 20-point Davis system with gold, silver and bronze medals awarded. Best of Class awards will also be awarded. Entries for this category shall be made from commercial wine kits.

Original Source wines shall be entered in the traditional categories established for the Wine Classic. These wines shall be made from grapes, fruit, juice, and concentrate other than commercial wine kits. Best of Class awards for these wines will established along with the traditional gold, silver and bronze medals.

The 19th Annual Wine Classic will be held on January 26-27, 2018. Entries are $10 due Jan 2-13, 2018. Additional details, classes and entry form are on in the attached packet.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 13, 2017)

Is mead not eligible? Did not see a category for honey but I may have missed it.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm sorry we used to have a mead class, but we could not find qualified judges for this class so we thought it best not to list one.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 13, 2017)

Not a problem. Did not want to send a bottle or two of mead only to find that there would be no judging. Will look to see if I can send something else.


----------



## Amanda660 (Nov 16, 2017)

Will find a few to send for sure.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 19, 2017)

@salcoco,

I have a couple of blends I may send, not sure of the category.
50/50 vinifera/elderberry - 8d?
70/30 vinifera/dark fruit - 10a?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 19, 2017)

A coupe of questions. is the vinifera from a kit wine? is the elderberry fermented wine? is the dark fruit(type?) fermented wine?

need answers to these questions to best give you an answer. Look forward to our response.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 20, 2017)

salcoco said:


> A coupe of questions. is the vinifera from a kit wine? is the elderberry fermented wine? is the dark fruit(type?) fermented wine?
> 
> need answers to these questions to best give you an answer. Look forward to our response.



No kits or kit contents. All 100% fresh fruit, including the grapes, and both were blended from completely fermented wines.


----------



## salcoco (Nov 20, 2017)

go ahead with your original suggestions. We double check all entries for correct classification, so your entry will be reviewed and placed accordingly, if necessary. Thank you for your interest in our competition and good luck.

Sal


----------



## salcoco (Dec 3, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder to everyone, entries to the 19th Annual Wine Classic in Kansas City are due Jan 2-13 2018. Just about one month to go!


----------



## Matheu (Dec 3, 2017)

Is the competition open to the public?


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 3, 2017)

Matheu said:


> Is the competition open to the public?



I can answer that - Yes


----------



## Matheu (Dec 3, 2017)

I would appreciate knowing the details of when where and the admission price if any


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 4, 2017)

Matheu said:


> I would appreciate knowing the details of when where and the admission price if any



http://www.cellarmasters.org/wine-classic-information/
http://www.cellarmasters.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/19th-Annual-Wine-Classic-Packet.pdf

I've entered the last two years and recommend this competition. I'll be sending another 6 bottles this year.

Also, I'm glad the kit wines are split out this year, thanks.

Signed - not a kit winemaker


----------



## salcoco (Dec 4, 2017)

entry of wine is open to the public. the actual judging is not. details to the competition are in the attached file. entries are $10 
an award dinner is open to the public it is convened on Saturday the 27th.A form for the dinner is also in the packet. The dinner is at the Strawberry Hill Museum in Kansas City Kansas.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 18, 2017)

TWO WEEKS TO GO! Entries for the Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters 19th Annual Wine Classic are due Jan 2-13, 2018.


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Mine are packed and ready to ship when we get home on the 3rd! This year is all my cheap wine kits with tweaks  Very excited to see how they score - could be good or very "not good" *


----------



## salcoco (Jan 1, 2018)

Entries for the classic are due starting tomorrow thru the 13th.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey @salcoco what’s your involvement with this competition? It sounds like you are a shotcaller down there in KC.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm going to wait to ship until next week. As with much of the country we've had some really cold temps here. Looking at the forecast for this week, lows are 1F, 8F, and 4F. Next week is at least somewhat better, starting Saturday.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 2, 2018)

I am a member of the Greater KC Cellarmasters wine club. part of the organizing committee for the wine classic, with primary duty to market the classic and solicit prizes from sponsors. I have never heard term shotcaller what is it?


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 2, 2018)

salcoco said:


> I am a member of the Greater KC Cellarmasters wine club. part of the organizing committee for the wine classic, with primary duty to market the classic and solicit prizes from sponsors. I have never heard term shotcaller what is it?



Lol. A shotcaller, as in your callin shots and part of the decision making process.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 2, 2018)

A part of the committee I guess I get to make suggestions

Are you going to enter?


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 2, 2018)

I am. I think 2 entries, maybe 3. One of em is still in the carboy too. But I feel it’s already better than anything else I’ve made, so wanna send it it see if I’m crazy or not. 
I told myself I wanted to put my stuff out there as much as possible this year. Really my Only opportunity for some valued feedback. $10 and one bottle needed is much more appealing than other contests needing 2 bottles per $25 entry.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 2, 2018)

good idea. we try to do a good job on the judges notes that will be returned to you. good luck


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 9, 2018)

Got 3 to send in. Bottled 2 youngins last night. (Gotta love those headspace eliminators!)
Likely will get them dropped off to ship tomorrow, if not tonight. 1/10. Hoping philly to KC doesn’t take longer than 3 days.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 9, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Got 3 to send in. Bottled 2 youngins last night. (Gotta love those headspace eliminators!)
> Likely will get them dropped off to ship tomorrow, if not tonight. 1/10. Hoping philly to KC doesn’t take longer than 3 days.


UPS Ground is 4 days, would get there on Monday. If you do 3 day select, they will get there Friday end of day, but it cost $22+ for 3 lbs.


----------

